# Meet Keekee and Minky



## PILOTEFAN (Jul 19, 2010)

Minky is the budgie and Keekee is the parrot
I have had them both for over 3 years.

We took them in the van last weekend and they loved it !!!

http://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/LOLLY67/Picture246.jpg

Christmas last year
http://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/LOLLY67/CopyofXMAS09033.jpg


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I like birds with a bit of exotic plummage. :wink: 


Our daughter used to have over 100 cockatels in a n aviary at the bottom of the garden.
I needed the space so I caught most of them and gave them to a tenent who had an aviary.
The b sold them to the local pet shop.

we did keep two of them . She got married but left the squarkers at home with us. They must be 15 years old now.


Dave p


----------



## PILOTEFAN (Jul 19, 2010)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> I like birds with a bit of exotic plummage. :wink:
> 
> Ooh err missus
> 
> ...


----------

